# Malabar Farm Fishing



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

Ive read that Malabar Farm SP has stocked bass, cats, crappies, and bluegill, and was wondering what presentation or lure selection you guys wiyld choose for these ponds? I have never fised it before so I was just wondering?
________
volcano vaporizer


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

A couple of the ponds have decent fishing,and a couple don't.The one right in front of the big house has the best fishing in it in my opinion.I've taken several large bass out of this one over the years.The bass are extremely spooky in this one though,prolly the best bet now would be live bait,can't beat a lively salamander below a float(if you can find one).Normally,just by walking along the bank with good glasses,several nice fish can be seen.This pond used to have a number of good-sized crappies,but I haven't seen any for a few years.The two lakes back the dirt lane also offer bass fishing,the one on the left(biggest one),is the better of the two.The pond in front of the restaurant has a few bass in it,but is pressured real bad,there was some pike in here at one time also.The pond by the youth hostel has filled in over the years,and doesn't have any fish in it anymore.I've even taken a few bass,and a trout or two from the stream that runs down through the area.You'll walk forever between pools,but there are some deep ones that hold some fish.


----------



## mountaindew (May 3, 2004)

Where is Malabar Farm?


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

I dont want to fush live bait, so what kind of lue would u use, and in what colors? Thanks!
________
Yamaha YZ50


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I suggest these on just about any post for bass fishing but try senkos. Color will depend on the water color, if it's stained pretty dark try watermelon, blacks and purples, moderately stained i like smoke or a brownish color, and in clearer waters you can try lighter colors like white. Where is this place, I've never heard of it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a link to the Malabar Farms for those who are interested.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

It is down near Mohican, area in Richland County, I think its a state park! Do you think I should try crankbaits? 

Riverwalker,
Do u think I should try crankbaits or not, and do these ponds have any cover? Thanks Alot!
________
buy herbalaire


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok that's a little drive from Toledo for a few bass (like the picture on the website of the white bass..pretty sure they meant largemouth) so you won't get any pressure from me there. Cranks would work well if there isn't much seaweed in the pond. Usually non swimming ponds are choked with weeds though making them impossible to fish with crankbaits, hard jerkbaits, or spinnerbaits. Poppers work pretty well as long as the weeds aren't totally up to the surface but if they are try a topwater frog. Rig a grub, creature bait, or worm weedless if it's thick. Goodluck


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

If this pond has a lot of timber structure, should I try throwing a Jig n Pig, and with a senko should I add weight to it or should I fish ot weightless? Thanks
________
easy vape


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Nearly any crankbait would be useless here,not only are the ponds pretty weedy,they also are chock full of that nasty green slime.You're pretty much limited to rubber worms,jigs,buzzbaits or spinnerbaits.Scum frogs would probably work as well,but I've had no success with them at Malabar.A few years back,I caught an 8lb. bass in the pond by the big house,and I got it on a white spinnerbait.That is about the only bass I've ever caught from there on an artificial,and I've tried just about everything there.Every pond is very small,and hard fished,if you really want to get into some bass there,go with live bait.Two juicy crawlers hooked wacky style on bottom,or a spring lizard under a float(minnows seldom produce a single strike here).The pond by the big house really has little structure to speak of,except for a wood dock,but that's in water less than a foot.The pond on the left down the dirt lane has a lot of good structure though,some wood,cattail stands and an outlet stream.There's some very large bass in there too,I'm sure you'll see a few.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

Riverwalker,

If I try to fish night crawlers, wouldn't the gills and the catfish get ot it first befor the bass have a chance? Also what a bout tiki stiks or senko type of baits? How about Pop-R's, and also how deep are these ponds? Thanks!
________
buy silver surfer vaporizer


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

Well I finally went yesterday, and I caught two nice sized bass out of the pond by the big house!! The one was so heavy it totaly bent my hook into a straight piece of metal!! I caught them both on a 5" Venom Salty Sling (Senko Type Bait) in watermelon w/ red flake!! IT was awesome!
________
GL1500A


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

So glad to hear you enjoyed some success there,way to go man.Next time you go,try the ponds down the dirt lane,they don't get hit quite so hard.If you're ever around there in the spring,check out the bass when they're spawning,definitely some large dudes around,hard to catch-fun to watch.


----------

